# 50 Meter Compound Round



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

yup, at 50m I hardly have to aim off for wind even if it is blowing like a hurricane.....at least at 70m weather is a bigger factor.
I have an odd feeling that we will end up back to where it was a couple years ago.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I kinda like it.


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

*fita 50m*

have the distances for a FITA round been changed ?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

x-hunta said:


> yup, at 50m I hardly have to aim off for wind even if it is blowing like a hurricane.....at least at 70m weather is a bigger factor.
> I have an odd feeling that we will end up back to where it was a couple years ago.


Should have been at the Arizona Cup. Most archers had to hold over.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

apapig said:


> have the distances for a FITA round been changed ?


For compound? Yes.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Think if 50 meters for compound as what 70 meters was for compound/recurve. Compound can recurve may compete using the four distance FITA for ranking. Also compound can shoot a 72 arrow 50m ranking round and recurve can shoot a 72 arrow 70m ranking round. The type of ranking round is an event decision.
Recurve shoot 70m on a 122cm face for team rounds and individual elimination while compound shoot 50m on an 80cm face for team rounds and individual elimination. In other words 50m/80cm for compound is what 70m/122cm is for recurve.

Another change is the individual 80 cm face and the six ringed target faces that scores the 10 ring to, and including the 5 ring and can be set up with four faces on a target Am Whitetail 52” target matt. The use of 80cm individual faces allows all four distance FITA ranking rounds to be shot, six arrows per end. 

For many their 70m 122cm face scores are similar to their 50m 80cm face scores. 
70m remains the Olympic distance for Olympic bow for the 2012 London Olympics. 2012 Para Archery London Olympics compound and recurve both compete at the 70m distance.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

[email protected] isn't too bad, certainly no different than [email protected] But they have us shooting [email protected] now while the recurvers get to shoot the regular 90/70/50/30 round.

I wouldn't complain normally, but the field courses are infested with blackflies.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Stash said:


> Well, I just spent 3 days over the last couple of weekends shooting nothing but 50M. BO-ring.
> At least it goes pretty quickly and we don't have to move target butts around...
> 
> What wonderful new things will FITA come up with for 2012?


I agree that shooting nothing but 50M is not as challenging as shooting the longer distances.  Not all of us will make the Olympics so why make everyone shoot what they intend to shoot? Although I currently shoot the 50+ compound class I enjoy shooting the 90M targets when available at our range. That way I can shoot the Senior class if no one else is in the 50+ (which is what happened at last year's state shoot).


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm sure our club is unusual, in that we allow people to shoot pretty much what they want. When we host a FITA Star, we have people shooting the 90M FITA, the 70M FITA (women, cadets, masters men), the 70M round (recurve mostly, but some compounds and the disabled compounders still use this round), the 50M round, assorted short distance FITA rounds for the youngsters, and on the side of the field for beginners, a 900 round. Targets scattered all over the place, but somehow it seems to work. 

Anyways, I'm not too happy with the [email protected] round, but nobody's forcing me to shoot it. But I'm hearing the big-name international shooters at the major events aren't too pleased with it either. Not as bad as the hit/miss, but still not good.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I assume JOAD nationals is using the 5 ring (scoring to the six (value) ring) because of shortages of the other target?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> I assume JOAD nationals is using the 5 ring (scoring to the six (value) ring) because of shortages of the other target?


 AZ bought 1500 80 cm 6 ringed faces for the state. No shortage here...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> AZ bought 1500 80 cm 6 ringed faces for the state. No shortage here...


intersting-I was wondering about JOAD Nationals
HOw do you read the format Bob? it seems they are using the older/traditional single spots with 10-6 scoring


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> intersting-I was wondering about JOAD Nationals
> HOw do you read the format Bob? it seems they are using the older/traditional single spots with 10-6 scoring


I think the format is new all around. I think the JOAD committee intent is for recurve to shoot in a 122cm 10 ring target and the compound on a 80cm 6 ring target. 
http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum...lename/40802/EJN_2011_Registration_Packet.pdf per the last sentence of page 4 “*Please note that all Compound archers will be shooting on their own individual target face using the 80cm FITA 6-ring target face that scores out to the 5 ring.”
Regardless of what I guess, I suggest contacting the 2011 EJN Tournament Directors at USA Archery - Katrina Weiss and Diane Watson. http://usarchery.org/about-usa-archery/staff I think it helps for staff to hear from membership.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

While I haven't directly queried Diane specifically about the target faces for recurve, my questions regarding Compound Bowman have been answered pretty quickly.

-Steve


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> I think the format is new all around. I think the JOAD committee intent is for recurve to shoot in a 122cm 10 ring target and the compound on a 80cm 6 ring target.
> http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum...lename/40802/EJN_2011_Registration_Packet.pdf per the last sentence of page 4 “*Please note that all Compound archers will be shooting on their own individual target face using the 80cm FITA 6-ring target face that scores out to the 5 ring.”
> Regardless of what I guess, I suggest contacting the 2011 EJN Tournament Directors at USA Archery - Katrina Weiss and Diane Watson. http://usarchery.org/about-usa-archery/staff I think it helps for staff to hear from membership.


You might be right but from the program front page on USArchery the following is noted

Junior Compound Archers will shoot 144 arrows at 50m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces, Cadet at 50m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces, Cub at 30m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces and Bowmen at 25m using a single 80cm target face.

6 ring vs 6th Ring-different in my mind. I suspect accuracy would have required the following

Junior Cadet and Cub compound archers will use the SIX RING target face.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> You might be right but from the program front page on USArchery the following is noted
> 
> Junior Compound Archers will shoot 144 arrows at 50m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces, Cadet at 50m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces, Cub at 30m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces and Bowmen at 25m using a single 80cm target face.
> 
> ...


 The sincle 80cm for Bowman Compound seems to be difference also. What is the link to the info that is in conflict with the registration material?
Even though the registration material clearly states "Please note that all Compound archers will be shooting on their own individual target face using the 80cm FITA 6-ring target face that scores out to the 5 ring.” Conflicting information is always disconcerting and causes one to question all that is printed.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob,

The conflict occurs here:

http://usarchery.org/events/6039

Where it is quoted as saying:
Event Format and Summary:
Junior Recurve Archers will shoot 144 arrows at 70m, Cadet at 60m, Cub at 50m and Bowmen at 30m all on a single 122cm target face.

Junior Compound Archers will shoot 144 arrows at 50m on individual 80cm scoring out to the *6 ring target faces, Cadet at 50m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces, Cub at 30m on individual 80cm scoring out to the 6 ring target faces* and *Bowmen at 25m using a single 80cm target face.*

Divisions: Junior, Cadet, Cub and Bowmen

Events:
144 arrow Qualification round, Team Round and Olympic Round (OR) Matches using the FITA Set System for Recurve Archers

144 arrow Qualification round, Team Round and Olympic Round (OR) Matches at 50m for Compound Archers (5 ends of 3 arrows each, cumalitive [sic] score will be used for OR matches).

The Ranking round from JOAD Nationals will used to determine the top 8 archers to advance to the Youth World Team Trials on Monday, July 11th.

Whereas the documentation linked here (http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum...lename/40802/EJN_2011_Registration_Packet.pdf) on page 4 says that the Bowmen Compound will shoot an individual target just like the Cub and Cadet Compound, and that the scoring rings will go out to the 5 ring. 

(note - The PDF file will not allow me to cut/paste for whatever reason.)

My lone discussion with Diane hinted at the fact that 80cm single face was the order of the day, and that individual faces would be considered because of some of the results due to the Arizona JOAD Outdoor Championships.

So, as an instructor - I'm also curious as to which one we're using.

-Steve


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> Bob,
> 
> The conflict occurs here:
> 
> ...


 FITA 2 rule book describes the "6 ring" target face as follows: "The 80cm-6 ring face (for multiple set-up with score zones 5-10);" So it looks like all that all compounds that are shooting an individual 80cm-6 ring face with score zones 5-10.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Serious Fun said:


> FITA 2 rule book describes the "6 ring" target face as follows: "The 80cm-6 ring face (for multiple set-up with score zones 5-10);" So it looks like all that all compounds that are shooting an individual 80cm-6 ring face with score zones 5-10.


Not necessarily. Web page says it is an 80cm single face for Bowman Compound. Packet says it will be an 80cm individual for Bowman Compound. 

Which is it? 80cm 1-10 ring or 80cm 5-10 ring? 

-Steve

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> The sincle 80cm for Bowman Compound seems to be difference also. What is the link to the info that is in conflict with the registration material?
> Even though the registration material clearly states "Please note that all Compound archers will be shooting on their own individual target face using the 80cm FITA 6-ring target face that scores out to the 5 ring.” Conflicting information is always disconcerting and causes one to question all that is printed.



as an attorney who constantly is tasked with precise understanding of terms, contracts, statutes, regulations and laws it is obvious there is a conflict the main web page contradicts the registration packet. I have not looked at the RP because we committed to attend Jason Lewis's North Region which was announced before JOAD nationals. Sadly USArchery did not announce the date at Des Moines last year (the standard practice is to announce the following year's tournament location and date during the final day of JOAD Nationals) but waited several months and by then Jason had set his tournament. HOwever, as the COJ of our state JOAD tournament I wanted to track the same format as JOAD nationals and I went by what the main web page said-scoring to the SIX RING which clearly implicates a FIVE RING (10-9-8-7-6) target


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Amazingly, no one has put up a stellar score in compound at a 144 arrow match at 50M. In fact , the scores have been pretty close to what they were with a normal full FITA with 4 distances....


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

idk jesse shot preaty good at Gold Cup with a 1418 i believe it was


----------



## cruzf (Sep 11, 2006)

New world record for a young archer from Puerto Rico
Salinas (PUR) – 26 May 2011

A young archer from Puerto Rico, Jean PIZARRO, set a new world record for the Compound Men 15-Arrow Match with 150 points, including 7 X10. He is the second athlete to shoot a perfect score in this format.

The 15-arrow match world record was beaten earlier this month already by the American Braden GELLENTHIEN (150 points/6 X10)at the 2011 East Gold Cup in Bloomfield, NJ (USA). Puerto Rico's Jean PIZARRO achieved a perfect score but with one more X10 in quarterfinals at his National Championships in Salinas on 22 May 2011.

PIZARRO, who will turn 19 in July, was silver medallist at the World Archery Youth Championships 2009 in Ogden, USA. His best results at senior level were a 2nd place in individual at the Arizona Cup 2010 in Phoenix, Arizona. This year at this tournament he finished 2nd in the team event.

The young Puerto Rican is currently 46th in the elite World Ranking list. His best ranking was 19th in August 2010.

Congratulations for such a great performance!

World Archery Communication


----------



## maerko (Feb 9, 2013)

Serious Fun said:


> Think if 50 meters for compound as what 70 meters was for compound/recurve. Compound can recurve may compete using the four distance FITA for ranking. Also compound can shoot a 72 arrow 50m ranking round and recurve can shoot a 72 arrow 70m ranking round. The type of ranking round is an event decision.
> Recurve shoot 70m on a 122cm face for team rounds and individual elimination while compound shoot 50m on an 80cm face for team rounds and individual elimination. In other words 50m/80cm for compound is what 70m/122cm is for recurve.
> 
> Another change is the individual 80 cm face and the six ringed target faces that scores the 10 ring to, and including the 5 ring and can be set up with four faces on a target Am Whitetail 52” target matt. The use of 80cm individual faces allows all four distance FITA ranking rounds to be shot, six arrows per end.
> ...


Sorry for being a total noob, but i would like to get into serious archery, or at least more then just going to the field and shooting targets. 
I arrived here and was wondering what you guys are talking about by saying [email protected]? or


> 70m 122cm face scores are similar to their 50m 80cm face scores


???


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

maerko said:


> Sorry for being a total noob, but i would like to get into serious archery, or at least more then just going to the field and shooting targets.
> I arrived here and was wondering what you guys are talking about by saying [email protected]? or ???


70m is ( X large target shot at 70 and 90 meters), 80 cm (large sized target shot at 50 meters), 60cm (JOAD target shot usually at 18 meters indoors but also shot outdoors) ), and 40 cm ( indoor 18 meters). 

[email protected] 50 means they are shooting 72 arrows at 50 meters distance. Two 36 arrow rounds, 6 ends of 6 arrows. 


Chris


----------



## maerko (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you! 
So if I were to find a local tournament of some sort, I need to bring 36 arrows?


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

You could get away with bringing 6 if you were feeling lucky. Each end consists of shooting 6 arrows, walking up, calling the scores, pulling them back out and shooting them again. To be sensible you should bring at least 8 arrows. I usually just bring the full dozen of whatever set I am using and rarely have I needed to make use of any of my spares. They're just there in case I break a vane or nock.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

chrstphr said:


> *122cm is *( X large target shot at 70 and 90 meters), 80 cm (large sized target shot at 50 meters), 60cm (JOAD target shot usually at 18 meters indoors but also shot outdoors) ), and 40 cm ( indoor 18 meters).
> 
> [email protected] 50 means they are shooting 72 arrows at 50 meters distance. Two 36 arrow rounds, 6 ends of 6 arrows.
> 
> ...


fixed typo

Chris


----------

